# Anyone use Landseers?



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I am so not looking for another dog! I already have two large white speed bumps and do not need another. 
But I have seen and read that some use Landseers as LGD. They are not listed as an LGD so I am wondering about them. 

Do you use them as LGD leaving them with the animals 24/7 or an all around farm dog?
Do they bark a lot? 
Wander off?
Do they drool? 
Are there coats hard to maintain?

My one LGD has that long coat and I dislike it. Both are Pyr/Ana but one has Pyr hair. He gets stickers in him, I pet him and they end up stuck in my hand. Not to mention if he eats some nasty thing he finds and has softer poop it gets stuck in his hair and it is not pretty :yuck: I am so going to shave the area around his butt. I happy my boys do not drool


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

thaiblue12 said:


> I am so not looking for another dog! I already have two large white speed bumps and do not need another.
> But I have seen and read that some use Landseers as LGD. They are not listed as an LGD so I am wondering about them.
> 
> Do you use them as LGD leaving them with the animals 24/7 or an all around farm dog?
> ...


A Landseer is a color of Newfoundland, bred for water rescue. They do drool and have a coat very similar to a Pyr. They are more people pleasers than animal protectors but they are very loyal dogs so they'd make great all around farm dogs.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newfoundland_(dog)

http://www.ncanewfs.org/


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

thaiblue12 said:


> Do they drool?
> Are there coats hard to maintain?


YES and YES!

I dread grooming Newfs more than almost any other breed. Not only is their coat long, thick, and dense, they slobber so much there is always sticky goo on their faces, neck, and paws. When it's warm (or heck even when it's cold) they love to lie in puddles, and their hair stays wet all the time, causing it to mat up and take on an atrocious funk.

I don't know if they would work as an LGD, they weren't really bred for it, but they are sweet and loveable and probably aren't as likely to chase or hurt livestock as some other breeds.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

yes I do. She is wonderful.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Lots of drool and they fling it around. "Angel kisses" is what the owners call the strings of spit hung all over.

They are boat dogs, water rescue, retrieving items from the water. Probably not going to be livestock chasers, but not much on guarding anything, either. Scary size if you happen to be a burglar, so just hanging out in the yard ought to discourage 2 legged coyotes.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

Mine is pet Q and from import lines so isn't so lippy. I got mine at age two. Her mother was raised with a GP so learned the job then passed the training to her daughter.


----------

